# Diabetes news 07/01/09



## Admin (Jan 7, 2009)

Verbatum from _My Weekly_ Health News P55:
*"Type 1 diabetes breakthrough?*
_Work is underway to develop SmartInsulin, a treatment for people with type 1 diabetes that would mean they would only need to inject the drug once a day, as opposed to the multiple injections they currently need every day.
With this new treatment, once injected, insulin would be released into the blood stream when blood sugar levels rose above a certain threshold, stopping when levels fell._"


----------



## Admin (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds a bit too good to be true to me - and what about background levels...but then who thought pumps would exist...or pens for that matter...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2009)

Admin said:


> Verbatum from _My Weekly_ Health News P55:
> *"Type 1 diabetes breakthrough?*
> _Work is underway to develop SmartInsulin, a treatment for people with type 1 diabetes that would mean they would only need to inject the drug once a day, as opposed to the multiple injections they currently need every day.
> With this new treatment, once injected, insulin would be released into the blood stream when blood sugar levels rose above a certain threshold, stopping when levels fell._"



Sounds promising! 

http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/21613/


----------



## Admin (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank-you so much  Northerner - I really had no time to investigate before I posted it. Well done xx


----------

